# Die 'Vogue' beendet die Zusammenarbeit mit Terry Richardson



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2014)

*Model erhebt schwere Sex-Anschuldigungen gegen den Fotografen	*​

_Die amerikanische „Vogue" gab nun bekannt, dass sie nicht mehr mit dem Fotografen Terry Richardson, 49, zusammenarbeiten werde. Grund dafür sind die neuen Sex-Anschuldigungen gegen ihn._

Neuer Sex-Skandal um Terry Richardson. Der Star-Fotograf ist dafür bekannt, dass er Models und andere junge Mädchen gern mit falschen Versprechungen ins Bett lockt.

Jetzt veröffentlichte Nachwuchs-Model Emma Appleton eine eindeutige Nachricht von Terry, die lautet: „Wenn du mit mir schläfst, buche ich dich für ein 'Vogue'-Shooting!“
Weiterer Sex-Skandal

Doch Emma ist nicht die Erste, die Vorwürfe gegen Richardson erhebt. Auch Model Alice Louise, 18, wurde angeblich von ihm belästigt und startete sogar einen Petition, in der sie die Modeindustrie dazu aufforderte, nicht mehr mit dem Fotografen zusammenzuarbeiten.

Die amerikanische „Vogue“ reagierte nun auf die Ereignisse und ließ durch Sprecherin Hildy Kuryk verkünden: „Das letzte 'Vogue'-Shooting mit Terry Richardson wurde im Juli 2010 veröffentlicht und wir haben keine Pläne in Zukunft mit ihm zusammenzuarbeiten."
Vorwürfe haben schwere Folgen

Ein harter Schlag für den 49-Jährigen. Schließlich ist die „Vogue“ das berühmteste Modemagazin der Welt und beeinflusst die Branche extrem. Es ist zu erwarten, dass sich auch andere Hefte dieser Entscheidung anschließen werden.

Terrys Sprecherin Candice Marks gab gegenüber „Buzzfeed“ bekannt: „Das ist ganz offensichtlich ein Fake. Terry hat diesen Text nicht abgeschickt." Aber warum sollten sich die Mädchen so eine Story ausdenken? (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## MetalFan (24 Apr. 2014)

Oha, das ist ja ein mittleres Erdbeben!

Wenn es stimmt und er seine "Machtposition" ausgenutzt hat ist das zwar zutiefst menschlich, aber wenn er es so macht das es beweisbar ist, ist es auch ziemlich dumm und "überheblich".


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Apr. 2014)

Da Terry nicht grade ein Hingucker ist finde ich das wenn auch verwerfliche dennoch gute Methode schöne Frauen ins Bett zu kriegen


----------



## comatron (24 Apr. 2014)

beachkini schrieb:


> Aber warum sollten sich die Mädchen so eine Story ausdenken? (ok-magazin.de)​


​ 
rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

This photographer is so lucky. We see a lot of babe with him in photos in the net


----------

